# I got a housewarming gift!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Today marks the 1st mouse Robin's caught in the new apartment!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww! Good Robin, the mighty Hunter!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well done Robin!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't realize you had moved! Do you like your new place? I see Robin is earning his keep already! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's quite the mouser! Lethal, he spots a mouse -BAM!!!

He's definitely come to feel at home here!

Yep, moved a couple months ago!

Robin's just discovered that this building has a staircase!


----------



## p885 (Nov 9, 2015)

Good Cat! One morning I got up and my cat had two mice waiting for me. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Good job Robin! This morning, a bird managed to get inside my screened-in porch and couldn't find his way out. All I could think was that he'd better figure it out before Mr. Casper, my stray, arrived. I didn't want to come home to a winged present.


----------

